# My sweet boy



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Tucker. I can only imagine how hard this must be for you. I wish you peace and comfort.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry about Tucker. We lost our last golden at the very same age. Sending hugs your way....


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know its a hard one to go through. I think we will always miss them, they are such a blessing in our lives. Sending Hugs..


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear about Tucker. The more we loved them, the more it hurts. We lost our boy, Jack, two months ago and that's how I found this forum. So many of us understand your grieving right now. Please lean on the forum for support. It takes time but eventually the pain turns into happy memories.
Thinking of you and your family. Run free sweet Tucker. HUGS>


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss of Tucker  he'll be in your heart forever.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry
Run free, sweet Tucker, run free


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly sweet Tucker


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tucker. Godspeed dear Tucker.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. We sent our boy Seger to find his brother, Oakley, at the Bridge on March 23rd. I know your pain as do too many on this forum. Please know you are in my thoughts. Carol


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Tucker - never easy to let them go, even when we know it is the best thing for them. Keep your happy memories in your heart and mind, it is these memories that will help you through this tough time

Run Free, play hard and sleep softly Tucker


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Tucker. 

My thoughts are with you.

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Tucker is my boys name, too.
I added your Tucker to the Bridge List.
He is with my Smooch and Snobear!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...253434-rainbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-11.html


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tucker..I feel the pain. God Bless


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Oh Tracey, I am so sorry. There really aren't any words that will make it better, but I got comfort from the people here when I lost my Bodie a few weeks ago. It's the easiest thing to love them and the hardest to love them enough to let them go.


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so sorry, you are in my prayers


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

It is so awful to loose our beloved pets. I believe they'll be there in heaven waiting for us at the bridge! I'm sure Tucker will be there waiting for you.


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so sorry...I feel your loss and emptiness. They are always in our hearts


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss. It is never easy to lose a special golden part of your life and family. We here all understand the pain and sadness you are experiencing.


----------

